# Best bank fishing chattahoochee river



## Bream Pole (Apr 28, 2015)

Where is the best bank fishing on the Chattahoochee in Atlanta Metro area where I can take my two grandsons with hope of catching a trout or two (or anything else)?


----------



## bird35 (Apr 28, 2015)

Can they wade.  If so then Island Ford.


----------



## hunter44a (Apr 28, 2015)

I would think the Chattahoochee Recreational area would be but, I dunno.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 28, 2015)

Just below Morgan Falls dam


----------



## MattKelley (Apr 28, 2015)

For trout I would go up to Jones Bridge Park. The city or county park not the nps unit. Always would catch trout there using power bait if I was meat fishing and rapala countdowns if just out for fun.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 29, 2015)

Island ford sucks this year. I'd try jones bridge or buford dam


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not sure if they're still stocking em there or not, but there are still a few days in the Delayed Death area... I mean Delayed Harvest area below Morgan Falls... Soon the warm temperatures will be too much to facilitate the trout in that fine trout habitat and they'll be gone.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 29, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> I'm not sure if they're still stocking em there or not, but there are still a few days in the Delayed Death area... I mean Delayed Harvest area below Morgan Falls... Soon the warm temperatures will be too much to facilitate the trout in that fine trout habitat and they'll be gone.



They can't swim upstream to cooler water?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 29, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> I'm not sure if they're still stocking em there or not, but there are still a few days in the Delayed Death area... I mean Delayed Harvest area below Morgan Falls... Soon the warm temperatures will be too much to facilitate the trout in that fine trout habitat and they'll be gone.



I've been fishing there for 20 years and have never seen a kill off. We catch trout at Azalea Drive all summer. They quit stocking browns because they are naturally reproducing.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 29, 2015)

I've always heard of folks catching em there year around, but I've never seen it first hand.  One would think a few would survive, but as I've stated several times, I just wish they'd put those efforts in above Morgan Falls.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 29, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I've been fishing there for 20 years and have never seen a kill off. We catch trout at Azalea Drive all summer. They quit stocking browns because they are naturally reproducing.



Interesting.  Is this data recorded somewhere for one to review?  I'd be very intersted to learn more about this reproduction being proven.  I was told by a local biologist this wasn't happening, not south of Morgan Falls anyways.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 30, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I've been fishing there for 20 years and have never seen a kill off. We catch trout at Azalea Drive all summer. They quit stocking browns because they are naturally reproducing.



Azalea drive is above morgan falls... not even in the Delayed Harvest area


----------



## Grayrider (Apr 30, 2015)

Another vote for Jones Bridge here.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 30, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> Interesting.  Is this data recorded somewhere for one to review?  I'd be very intersted to learn more about this reproduction being proven.  I was told by a local biologist this wasn't happening, not south of Morgan Falls anyways.



Speaking of data recorded somewhere, is there any data you can provide that the water temps in the DH area exceed 70 F during the Summer?


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 30, 2015)

Also, may I add, that people catch large trout in the DH section year round, trout that are much larger than the stocked length, more than a year of growth on them. Sure, it's anecdotal, but it is evidence that the trout don't just belly-up in July.


----------



## MattKelley (Apr 30, 2015)

While I agree trout don't just die due to temp or striper, I have seen the water temp rise above 70 according to the usgs gage at morgan falls. Not sure how far you can look at the info but watch it this summer. On a side note, I too have caught decent trout above the shoals during summer. Jones Bridge is still the best bank fishing spot  The park at Morgan Falls is too crowded without enough bank to get away from everybody.


----------



## Bream Pole (May 1, 2015)

*hooch bank fishing*

Thanks all for the replies.  Will try both Jones and below dam at Morgan Falls.  Some nice youtube videos of browns being caught below dam from jon boats.  May try that one day.


----------



## Fisherking (May 2, 2015)

http://137.227.252.7/nwisweb/data/img/USGS.02336000.01.00010..20140425.20150502..0..gif


This is (should be) a chart of the temps for the past year at Paces which is the lower end of the DH.  If it isn't the link for water data is at;

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=02336000


----------



## Tmpr111 (May 2, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> Also, may I add, that people catch large trout in the DH section year round, trout that are much larger than the stocked length, more than a year of growth on them. Sure, it's anecdotal, but it is evidence that the trout don't just belly-up in July.



I stated above that one would think some survive, and that I've heard of folks catching them there yearly, but I've just never seen this happen first-hand.  I've caught dozens at Island Ford and above, and have only caught bass below the Dam using those same tactics.  But maybe it's the Indian and not the arrow.  

Based on the chart below provided by Fisherking, the water seems too warm in those areas - Paces Ferry is in the DH area as well I think.   It'd be nice if a biologist could chime in... 


http://137.227.252.7/nwisweb/data/img/USGS.02336000.01.00010..20140425.20150502..0..gif


----------



## Fletch_W (May 2, 2015)

Interesting, I'm only counting 15 short-lived spikes over 70 during last summer. 

The drastic up-down of the temp gauge is obviously due to water release from Buford Dam. 

I'm not a biologist, but I do know the reason 70 is the upper limit for trout is because of the carrying capacity of water to hold oxygen. Short spikes over 70 apparently ok, enough O2 for them to survive with another rush of cold water on the way from Buford.


----------



## blackbear (May 4, 2015)

Upstream or Down of Medlock Bridge boat ramp.


----------

